

Farnborough Airshow: The Scorpion in search of a customer - wj
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-28260781

======
daviddumenil
This is dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035956)

